# Teresina, 1971 - I Circuito Automobilístico do Piauí (thread nostálgico)



## Gadsden (Jul 19, 2020)

Prova de rua em Teresina, dezembro de 1971, exatos 49 anos atrás, no primeiro governo Alberto Silva. Pelas fotos, a maior parte do circuito era na Av. Frei Serafim, com palanque e largada/chegada em frente ao Colégio das Irmãs e boxes/oficina/garagem no antigo Quartel de Polícia, atual Centro Artesanal.

Fotos: Luiz Adjafre.
Fonte: Acervo pessoal Marcos Silva (

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bltm3Okgwmm/
)


----------

